# Hello from Andrew Sigler in Austin!!



## Andrew Sigler (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Folks,

I've been pretty active over at the EWQL Forum over the last few years, but for reasons that escape me I've never made it over to VIC... 

I'm a composer in Austin working in games, advertising, and concert music.

Good to be here


----------



## sbkp (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh good lord... There goes the neighborhood. Frederick, can you change the domain name to an unlisted one?


----------



## Andrew Sigler (Mar 10, 2009)

Change what you will Podell...I'll find you. 

In the meantime, enjoy these emoticons which really should be available at that other Forum...

>8o /\~O o-[][]-o


----------



## nikolas (Mar 10, 2009)

What other forum? You mean NSS??!?!?! :D

Welcome Andy, enjoy your stay here...


----------

